# Kerosene Heaters



## albsure (Sep 17, 2005)

My wife is wanting to get a kerosene heater for the winter in case of power outages, storms, etc.  My mother tells us that they are dangerous and we should get a portable fan blower type heater in stead.  Which one of them is right?  Also, which one is more cost effective?


----------



## cami7 (Sep 19, 2005)

we have a kersone one and never had problems with ours
As long as you do not put in near curtains or blankets you will be fine
We now use ours in the buliding for our dogs in the winter time so much cheaper than those pulg in heaters!


----------



## bondo (Sep 19, 2005)

Carbon Monoxide is the greatest danger.  Be careful.


----------



## Sun (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes we have one of those carbon dectors and ours have never gone off


----------



## classy1 (Oct 1, 2005)

I lived off of kerosene heaters in Iowa winters for five years - never had a problem with them, but I would go for a good space heater with a decent blower fan instead.  Kerosene prices will spike just like everything else has.


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 14, 2005)

Good point, classy - and while kerosene heaters give reasonable radiant warmth, unless the room is quite small they never really deliver the heat where you want it - a good space heater is the way to go.


----------



## 2pyrs (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok what did I miss here power outage space heater power outage space heater??
We have power go out every winter but only once a few years ago for more then a day.
Kerosene heaters are not cheap to run for long periods (five gallons of fuel in around 24 hours)
You can get them with a battery operated fan but it seems to burn more fuel up faster to me. Keep in mind they are made to heat small areas not the whole house. They come in different sizes and BTUs. I like the round ones myself we used ours as a cook top to make soup and other can goods. It was like camping. Eggs in the morning and toasted cheese for lunch, soup and sandwich for dinner we even made some biscuits on the second day of our in house camping. Get yourself some cheap camping cookware. Carbon Monoxide unit is a must and we even cracked open a window at night. Area we heated was around 12x 24 and we would move it to the bath room for shower but we now have electric water tank. We keep emergence water, batteries and first aide kit and caned food for two for one week. When winter draws down we open the windows and turn off the heat panels and burn off the fuel left in cans (2) Oh when you turn on and off it does smell bad for awhile and be sure to set unit in center of room away from all combustibles. 

                                                             Happy Camping


----------

